

Twitter acquires Fluther - tonystubblebine
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/21/fluther-twitter/

======
tonystubblebine
Do people agree with the TechCrunch analysis that there's going to be a
Twitter QA site?

I don't really see Twitter having separate sections, but it does seem natural
that questions in your stream could be handled better.

